# Official status of deliveries?



## tomBitonti

Hi,

Looks like the hardcover is shipping.  Is there an official confirmation of this?  (I put in an order say o' two months ago, but don't have it yet ...)  Have I missed a notice or posting?  What is the expected delivery schedule?  Is there a way to check on the status of ones order/delivery?

Thx!


----------



## Morrus

They all got ordered (printing and shipping) a few weeks ago at the same time.  I don't actually know the exact status of any particular order once I've put the order in, but people seem to be receiving them round about now.  My own sample copy took a month to arrive after I ordered it, but it seems to vary a lot.


----------



## sir_ollibolli

Problem for me is, that we are going to move this weekend. I did not think that the complete process would have taken so long. I ordered the book when it wasn't even clear we'd be looking for a new home. Sigh! At least the post address will be valid until the end of the month... and after that it will become problematic.


----------



## Morrus

Apparently the US ones are the quickest.  Those in Europe and (gulp!) Australia and Japan take longer (and, stupid me, I didn't realise beforehand that shipping to those locations is about $50, which I have to suck up!)


----------



## RangerWickett

Ouch. 

(I haven't gotten mine yet. Excitedly waiting.)


----------



## WelbyBumpus

I haven't gotten mine yet, either, and every day I come home from work and don't see a package from Lulu, I get sadder and sadder... 

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Morrus

WelbyBumpus said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet, either, and every day I come home from work and don't see a package from Lulu, I get sadder and sadder...




Ah, but just imagine how good you'll feel the day you come home and find it waiting for you!


----------



## tomBitonti

*Still no delivery ...*

Hi,

Still don't have mine.  I have the PayPal receipt.  May I have missed the delivery notice?  Anyone else still waiting?

Thx!


----------



## Morrus

tomBitonti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still don't have mine.  I have the PayPal receipt.  May I have missed the delivery notice?  Anyone else still waiting?
> 
> Thx!




There's about 8 (I'm given to understand) still in transit. The other 60 or so have arirved at their destinations.  But they've all been sent!


----------



## sir_ollibolli

My book's still in transit, and on Wednesday I'll be giving the keys to the landlord.


----------



## tomBitonti

Morrus said:


> There's about 8 (I'm given to understand) still in transit. The other 60 or so have arirved at their destinations.  But they've all been sent!




Thx!


----------



## Stereofm

Morrus said:


> There's about 8 (I'm given to understand) still in transit. The other 60 or so have arirved at their destinations.  But they've all been sent!




Well, I still don't have mine ...

Let's hope it arrives soon.


----------



## amethal

Stereofm said:


> Well, I still don't have mine ...
> 
> Let's hope it arrives soon.



Me neither, and me too.

If there are 60 people who have ordered, the charitable interpretation is that I'm part of a small, select group


----------



## Morrus

amethal said:


> Me neither, and me too.
> 
> If there are 60 people who have ordered, the charitable interpretation is that I'm part of a small, select group




Well, I think the group posting in this thread is fairly self-selecting!  As long as no more than 8 people do, I'm pretty sure everything's on track!


----------



## Darkwolf71

I didn't want to start a new thread for a related topic, so pardon the minor hijack.

Morrus, is the hardback still available? I was looking through the store and can't seem to find it. I hope I didn't miss out on this baby.


----------



## amethal

Darkwolf71 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for a related topic, so pardon the minor hijack.
> 
> Morrus, is the hardback still available? I was looking through the store and can't seem to find it. I hope I didn't miss out on this baby.



Its print on demand, so in theory should be available on lulu forever.

War of the Burning Sky: The Complete Campaign (Deluxe Edition) by Various Authors (Book) in Games


----------



## Darkwolf71

amethal said:


> Its print on demand, so in theory should be available on lulu forever.
> 
> War of the Burning Sky: The Complete Campaign (Deluxe Edition) by Various Authors (Book) in Games




Ah, I was looking at the EN Publishing page. Thanks for that.


----------



## afstanton

Have the bonus extras gone out yet to the first 10?


----------



## thiha

I received the book today by post (about 2 hours ago).  It's just........ GORGEOUS. 
A tremendously awesome tome of v3.5 mega adventure, ...and it's full color! 

I knew it's a full color huge book when I ordered it coz the product description said so, but now, actually having the stuff in my hands and flipping through the vivid pages in front of my eyes ..... I cannot help but saying it IS far more wonderful than I imagined.

THOUSAND THANKS to Morrus and those who contributed for making this masterpiece.

thiha
@Japan


----------



## RangerWickett

Every time someone says how awesome the book is, I first feel proud.

Then I feel envious. Mine hasn't arrived. Hehe.


----------



## WelbyBumpus

Morrus said:


> Well, I think the group posting in this thread is fairly self-selecting!  As long as no more than 8 people do, I'm pretty sure everything's on track!



I, too, am part of the "Haven't Gotten My Book Yet" club. I hope to be exiting this club soon!


----------



## tomBitonti

*Still no delivery ...*

Hi,

Still no delivery here ... is there really no way to track individual orders?  That way, I could bug Lulu or the post office, or wherever, instead of you ...

Thx!


----------



## Morrus

tomBitonti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still no delivery here ... is there really no way to track individual orders? That way, I could bug Lulu or the post office, or wherever, instead of you ...
> 
> Thx!




There isn't, unfortunately.  Because of the size and weight of the darn thing, I had to use Lulu's cheapest shipping options (about $15 to the US, $50 to Europe and $Infinite in Japan/Australia).  The more expensive shipping options, while quicker and with tracking, ran to about $50 for the US, $150 for Europe and insane amounts for Japan and Australia - far more than the value of the book itself.

All I can say it this: I think you'll be very pleased with the book when it arrives!  Lulu is expensive and slow, but the quality of the product is _excellent!_


----------



## Yelm

Morrus said:


> There's about 8 (I'm given to understand) still in transit. The other 60 or so have arirved at their destinations.  But they've all been sent!




I still haven't gotten mine either. I hope I am also one of those 8 and nothing has gone wrong.

Later,
Ken


----------



## Zaister

Yelm said:


> I still haven't gotten mine either. I hope I am also one of those 8 and nothing has gone wrong.
> 
> Later,
> Ken




Same here, but since my book is going to Germany, I guess it's not all that surprising.


----------



## RangerWickett

I received mine, and I've been showing it off to all my friends.


----------



## tomBitonti

Still no delivery here ...

Thx!


----------



## Captain Clin

Any update on the numbers still in transit. I'm one of the few still waiting eagerly for the post every day


----------



## tomBitonti

Hmm, Scotland!

I'm in Raleigh, North Carolina, USA, and don't have mine.

Thx!


----------



## Morrus

I'm trying to chase them up and see if I can find out.  I hope nothing went wrong!


----------



## afstanton

Could you also check on the status of the preorder bonus stuff, please?

Thanks!


----------



## WelbyBumpus

Here in Chicago, Illinois, and I still haven't gotten my copy, either.

Thanks for looking into this. Let us know what you find!


----------



## Stormtower

Hi Russ,

My family -- gamers one and all -- ordered this on April 22nd (the full-color edition) for me and I've been eagerly awaiting its arrival.  Unfortunately, that hasn't happened yet.

We purchased through PayPal and I have all the order and shipping information, which I can share with you if necessary.  Any idea what's going on here?  I really want to start flipping through my copy.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Stormtower

More information on my missing WotBS 3.5 full-color order:

Placed April 22nd
USA shipping address
Paid thru PayPal

What else do you need to know?  $199 is a lot of money for a product that is now 7 weeks out from the order being placed.  How can we address this?

Any response and help will be much appreciated.  This is my first buy through EN Publishing and I really want it to work out.


----------



## WelbyBumpus

I've got you beat, Stormtower.  I placed my pre-order on December 10, 2008--that is, over _half a year ago_--and I still haven't received it.  Also shipping to US, also paid PayPal. 

Hoping I can soon hear what went wrong here.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Stereofm

Well, I still haven't mine, and since I can afford it ... I re-ordered it through the Lulu link.

At that point I made an interesting discovery :
WOTBS : 125 € + delivery 130 € = 255 €.... I stopped.
Came back a few days later to order something from 0one games, and my book was still in the basket : 
Module 0one games : 8€ + delivery 22 € was the initial proposition. WOTBS stayed in the basket, so it became : 8 + 22 + 125. No change in price. Really weird.

Anyways, if my first copy arrives some day, it will be the perfect gift for a friend.


----------



## Morrus

I finally heard back from Lulu - they say they got a few undeliverables and a few addresses not found.  I don't think for a second that folks were unable to provide their own addresses, so "address not found" is a bunch of nonsense as far as I'm concerned.

Those that haven't yet received theirs - you should get an email from me in the next couple of days on how you want to resolve it, the options being either "try again" or "refund".  Another option is, of course, double check the address you gave me, but I don't think for a second that's gonna be the issue.


----------



## Stormtower

Morrus said:


> I finally heard back from Lulu - they say they got a few undeliverables and a few addresses not found.  I don't think for a second that folks were unable to provide their own addresses, so "address not found" is a bunch of nonsense as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Those that haven't yet received theirs - you should get an email from me in the next couple of days on how you want to resolve it, the options being either "try again" or "refund".  Another option is, of course, double check the address you gave me, but I don't think for a second that's gonna be the issue.




Thanks much for the response, and I'll look forward to that email.  I hope you can track 'em down.


----------



## amethal

I definitely gave the correct address.

The USA sometimes has problems with the Channel Islands, but I've had stuff from Lulu before without any trouble.

Hopefully I'm on the list of undelivered copies; I'd be gutted if someone else has my copy!


----------



## Zaister

Nothing yet here in Germany. Has anyone else in Germany already got his book?


----------



## sir_ollibolli

Nope, nothing here either. But another delivery via Lulu with HC books also took a very very long time (about 2 months).


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

Haven't seen an email.  Can you confirm my order and email address?  I just check my email information under "My Account", and that is correct.

Thx!


----------



## Stereofm

I have not received the email either.

But for me, the answer would be "try again".


----------



## Zaister

Email? What email?


----------



## Morrus

I haven't sent it yet; I'm still waiting on a last piece of information which I expected to have last weekend.  I know _how many_ copies were returned; at the moment, I don't know _which_ copies were returned.    Basically, I need a list of order numbers from Lulu (they're a great company until you need to contact them directly to do something unusual or resolve an issue!), then match them up to the emial addresses I have.  

It _is_ coming (they're not refusing to provide the info, they're just being slow about it). And I really apologise for how long it's taking - I just have no power to speed it up. But this IS being fixed, I promise.


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

Thanks for the update.

That Lulu cannot provide a listing in all of two minutes is a worrisome sign.

Ironically, one of their corporate offices is in Raleigh, NC, not ten miles from where I live, and less than 25 miles from where I work.

I presume that the actual printing is done at a remote site (I'm guessing China).

Not to press the issue, but eventually, folks will ask for a refund if they don't receive their product.


----------



## Morrus

tomBitonti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> That Lulu cannot provide a listing in all of two minutes is a worrisome sign.
> 
> Ironically, one of their corporate offices is in Raleigh, NC, not ten miles from where I live, and less than 25 miles from where I work.
> 
> I presume that the actual printing is done at a remote site (I'm guessing China).
> 
> Not to press the issue, but eventually, folks will ask for a refund if they don't receive their product.




I think they have several printing locations.

And yeah, the refund issue is troubling, because Lulu won't give_ me_ a refund; I'd end up having to have the books shipped to me and try to sell them on eBay or something.  But if that's what people want, I'll give it to them; the situation is hardly their fault and they purchased in good faith.

That said, I'm confident of a resolution imminently.


----------



## Gnorr

*WotBS HC arrived in Germany*

Just as a brief heads up, I received my hardcover copy of WotBS last week. One of the cover corners was a bit mangled, and they cut the pages awfully close to the page numbers in the last part of the book, but everything is still readable.   I'm quite happy, this is indeed an amazing work to behold


----------



## Morrus

Gnorr said:


> Just as a brief heads up, I received my hardcover copy of WotBS last week. One of the cover corners was a bit mangled, and they cut the pages awfully close to the page numbers in the last part of the book, but everything is still readable. I'm quite happy, this is indeed an amazing work to behold




Excellent!  I'm glad to hear that some of the folks who haven't received theirs yet are doing so because I got the list from Lulu yesterday and the number of returned/undelivered copies was smaller than I'd feared!


----------



## Stormtower

Still haven't heard from anyone, and my copy hasn't arrived.

All purchasing/shipping info available upon request.  Would still love to receive this soon; barring that, refund is rapidly becoming my preferred option.


----------



## afstanton

Not sure if this is the time or place to bring this up, but I still have not gotten my bonus book for being one of the first 10 to order.


----------



## amethal

Have you sent the emails yet? I haven't had one.

My choice would be to try to send it again (or to my relatives in the UK, if Lulu is having trouble finding Guernsey on the map ), but I'd like to know I'm on the list.


----------



## Stereofm

I have received my copy from Lulu ! (the second one, not the original).

It looks .... well, impressive !!

I hope the first one arrives someday, but hey ... let's rejoice when we can.


----------



## sir_ollibolli

If you are going to resend it (or have it resent), Morrus, my address has changed (just a different street): Feldstrasse 4 is the new location. rest stays the same.


----------



## Morrus

amethal said:


> Have you sent the emails yet? I haven't had one.




I have; and you were one of them (I remember). Check your junk mail folder, maybe?

I've processed the ones I got replies to.  I'll resend again this week to those I didn't get a response from.


----------



## Morrus

Stereofm said:


> I have received my copy from Lulu ! (the second one, not the original).
> 
> It looks .... well, impressive !!




Excellent!


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

No emails here.  Can you confirm my order and whether or not the delivery was recorded as successful?

Thx!

TomB


----------



## amethal

Morrus said:


> I have; and you were one of them (I remember). Check your junk mail folder, maybe?



Maybe you sent it to my work email. I'm off work until Thursday next week.

Anyway, I certainly don't want a refund, so please try and resend. I won't be able to fully believe I'm a published author, even for such a small contribution, until I actually have the book in my hands


----------



## WelbyBumpus

Morrus said:


> I have; and you were one of them (I remember). Check your junk mail folder, maybe?
> 
> I've processed the ones I got replies to. I'll resend again this week to those I didn't get a response from.




I also still haven't received my book, and I haven't gotten the email from you, either.  Not in my junk mail, either. I will send you an email directly, and look for a response from you.

Hoping for a speedy resolution here!

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Yelm

Morrus said:


> I've processed the ones I got replies to.  I'll resend again this week to those I didn't get a response from.




I also haven't received my book, and I haven't gotten the email from you, either. Any ideas on what is going on? I'll email you directly to see if this can be resolved.

Later,
Ken


----------



## Zaister

I didn't get the book yet either, but I'm content to wait some more. Should I have received an email?


----------



## amethal

Morrus said:


> I have; and you were one of them (I remember). Check your junk mail folder, maybe?
> 
> I've processed the ones I got replies to.  I'll resend again this week to those I didn't get a response from.



Checked my work emails, and not there either.

Its not in my junk folder, although it might have swallowed it I suppose.


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

You know the drill.  Still haven't gotten any word.

This _is_ getting trying.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Zaister

Nothing here yet either. No book, no email.


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

What are the options at this point?

If I may may constructive advice, could you post an update once a week to say the current status and outlook?  What is frustrating is having so little information.  (The books could be reshipped and on their way, or they could be stuck in LuluLand, but I have no way to know the difference.)  As well, get to a point where there are confirmed emails to all persons that did not receive the book?  I cannot tell if an email was sent, but disappeared en-route or into a junk mail box, or if there were other problems.

Also, how do FedEx and UPS shipping rates (even the slow rate) compare to the LuLu rate for US domestic shipments?  How would this have worked if a bulk shipment was made to an EnWorld Publishing representative, and then shipped individually from there on?

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Morrus

OK, I've tried sending out the emails again frmo my hotmail address instead of my gmail address.  Perhaps some more will get through that way.  Apologies to those who have already heard fomr me - I'm not trying to spam you, just trying to make sure I get in touch with everyone!

The email comes from morrus@hotmail.com.  if you could look out for it, check your spam filters, junk mail folders, etc.

This is the email I sent: 



> Hello,
> If you're receiving this, you are one of a few people who ordered the WAR OF THR BURNING SKY hardcover but whose order was returned to Lulu as undelivered.
> If you have recently received this email, or have already spoken to me about this issue, I apologise for sending this - I'm sending it out from a different email address than the original in the hope that it gets through to those I haven't heard back from.  So, if you've already received it from my gmail address, please ignore this email.
> What I need to do now is make sure these books get to their destinations - I don't want a pile of books any more than you want to wait for yours!  In order to do this, would you please doble check the delivery address in the forwarded email below and confirm that it is correct; or provide an alternate delivery address.  I will then ask Lulu to send the book out again.
> Alternatively, if you feel that you have waited too long, I am of course happy to provide a refund.  I appreciate that it has been a while since you pre-ordered the book, and I do appreciate your patience.  Please rest assured that I am doing all I can to make sure you get your book as fast as possible!
> So, to summarise (again, please ignore if you have already had this conversation with me!), please let me know by reply of email:
> 1) Whether you want me to try to have the book delivered again or if you would prefer a refund.
> 2) If you want it redelivered, please double check and confirm the delivery address.
> As a note - the reasons for non-delivery would vary, especially in non-US locations - but double checking the address is simply a cautionary measure.  I'm not trying to imply that you don't know your own address!
> Thanks again for your patience,
> Russell Morrissey (Morrus)
> EN Publishing


----------



## Zaister

Got the email now and replied. Thanks!


----------



## amethal

Zaister said:


> Got the email now and replied. Thanks!



Me too!


----------



## Morrus

Woohoo!

I wonder if my gmail address is on some kind of spam list somewhere?  Anyhow, those from hotmail seem to be getting through!


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

Didn't see an email -- but -- I can't review my spam bucket.  Earthlink changed the settings to automatically delete all incoming spam.  I fixed that to preserve the messages.  Can you resend?

(My email address in my user profile is correct.)

Thx!

TomB


----------



## WelbyBumpus

amethal said:


> Me too!




Me three.  Thanks for sending this, Morrus.  Hopefully we can get our books very quickly now!

I think the idea of a weekly (or so) status update is a good one.


----------



## WelbyBumpus

Other than the inspiring email three weeks ago, I've heard nothing else at all.  Can we get an update on the status here?


----------



## Morrus

WelbyBumpus said:


> Other than the inspiring email three weeks ago, I've heard nothing else at all. Can we get an update on the status here?




Yup, they've all been reordered.  You should have 'em soon!


----------



## Zaister

Morrus said:


> Yup, they've all been reordered.  You should have 'em soon!




Great to hear! Sorry that it works out badly for you.


----------



## afstanton

Have any of the initial 10 gotten the bonus material yet?


----------



## tomBitonti

Hi,

Can you confirm my order, and the reorder?

Thx!


----------



## WelbyBumpus

Please also confirm my re-order.  I have sent you a private email on this topic as well.  As I mentioned previously in this thread, weekly updates on this issue until we forgotten few receive our books would be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Zaister

WelbyBumpus said:


> Please also confirm my re-order.  I have sent you a private email on this topic as well.  As I mentioned previously in this thread, weekly updates on this issue until we forgotten few receive our books would be most appreciated.





Yes, please. That would be nice.


----------



## afstanton

And the bonus material.


----------



## Morrus

They've been sent - any that get returned, I'll simply refund this time round, as clearly there's some reason they're not arriving at their destination which is beyond my ability to resolve.

I can't confirm orders via messageboard usernames, though. I've no way to connect a username with an order.


----------



## tomBitonti

Well, I'm my case, you can go by my name.  I have also sent email with the PAYPAL order information, which you must be able to associate with an order.

In the worst case, you could try simple mail to the order address.

Thx!


----------



## WelbyBumpus

Morrus said:


> They've been sent - any that get returned, I'll simply refund this time round, as clearly there's some reason they're not arriving at their destination which is beyond my ability to resolve.
> 
> I can't confirm orders via messageboard usernames, though. I've no way to connect a username with an order.




I'm Ron Lundeen, in Chicago.  That should be enough to connect "WelbyBumpus" with my order, as (I imagine) those of us having these unusual delivery problems are few.

I've also sent you an email on this recently, and you can contact me via response to that, as well.  In short, I'd like to know the status of the second shipment, as I still haven't received it. Is it still being printed? In transit? Already returned for some reason?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Morrus

WelbyBumpus said:


> I'm Ron Lundeen, in Chicago. That should be enough to connect "WelbyBumpus" with my order, as (I imagine) those of us having these unusual delivery problems are few.




Thanks!  Yep, I can easily verify that!



> In short, I'd like to know the status of the second shipment, as I still haven't received it. Is it still being printed? In transit? Already returned for some reason?




Basically, I had to actually _reorder_ those that were returned.  Lulu has your original copy in an office somewhere, and I'm working with them to try to do something with those books sitting there doing nothing.  I guess I'll have to try to sell them on eBay and make at least some of the money back.

I don't get a detailed update on every stage of the process, but it was ordered a while ago.  I would expect delivery any time now.

If they get returned again, I get notified (but it takes them a while to do that, too...)  If they do that, I'm afraid I'll have to simply refund you immediately, as I can't afford to keep buying $200 books! 

I find this immenseley frustrating, too - I wish I could just walk in there, pick up the book and deliver it personally.  But once I hit "submit" I have zero control over Lulu, the postal service they use, and the postal services in the receiving location.

To be honest, I'm a bit surprised by the issues.  It worked out to a 2% return rate; and I find that hard to believe in modern societies.  They report weird reasons like "ZIP code does not match UPS* database for address" and stuff, even after I've _verified_ the address.  Plus a couple of other reasons.

Needless to say, the problems have put me off ever doing this again!  Lulu's got their money (in some cases twice), the customers will all either get their book or a refund, but I'll end up over a thousand dollars out of pocket.  Not that that's your problem, of course - I live and learn! 

*Or whatever the local post service is.


----------



## Morrus

tomBitonti said:


> Well, I'm my case, you can go by my name.




Happily - but what _is_ your name?


----------



## Zaister

In my case, the name is Stefan Radermacher from Germany.


----------



## tomBitonti

Morrus said:


> Happily - but what _is_ your name?




Lolz

Thomas Bitonti

Thx!


----------



## sir_ollibolli

Oliver von Spreckelsen from Germany

<-- 100th Post


----------



## Captain Clin

And i'm also one of the few

Colin Campbell

Cheers


----------



## Morrus

I've had a couple of returns, and now given a couple of refunds.  Any returns I get, I'll refund immediately.  Interestingly, Germany features prominently.  I don't know why.


----------



## amethal

Morrus said:


> I've had a couple of returns, and now given a couple of refunds.  Any returns I get, I'll refund immediately.  Interestingly, Germany features prominently.  I don't know why.



I don't want a refund, unless its as the very last resort.

If you are physically getting the books back, I'd rather fly to Southampton and pick the thing up from you myself.


----------



## SolitonMan

Just wanted to pop in and check on this thread to see if I can get an answer, I was one of the first ten to pre-order the WotBS full color hardback last year, and while I got the book months ago (and it's TOTALLY AWESOME!!) I was also looking for that bonus that was mentioned.  Haven't heard anything about that nor seen any word on the boards discussing it lately.  Is there any info?  Thanks!


----------



## afstanton

I'm curious about that, too.


----------



## Zaister

Morrus said:


> I've had a couple of returns, and now given a couple of refunds.  Any returns I get, I'll refund immediately.  Interestingly, Germany features prominently.  I don't know why.




Which seem weird to me. I've had no problems getting other stuff delivered to Germany from lulu.com, like Open Design or Øone Games products. The latter ordered and delivered while waiting for WotBS.

Does the lulu.com staff have any explanation for your "Germany problem" there?

Regards,
Stefan.


----------



## big_larry

*WotBS - Deluxe Edition*

I was one of the first ten to order the 'War of the Burning Sky' deluxe edition. I haven't received the WotBS book or a copy of Metamorphosis that was promised for the first tem.

In July, I received the e-mail indicating that the book was not delivered (I live in Canada) and I provided a shipping address for the US (my sister in New York). 

I am not certain if the WotBS book was ever shipped to New York.  Plus I never heard if the copy of Metamorphosis was ever shipped.

In fact I have not heard anything since July and I have sent multiple messages to both of Morrus' gmail and hotmail accounts.

I am going to have to ask for a refund....

If you read this Morrus, I have sent a message to your two e-mail accounts and a message through EN World to Morrus.


----------



## Zaister

Anything new here on deliveries to Germany?


----------



## Morrus

I've processed a couple of refunds this week.  If there are any remaining (I guess those above?) who haven't received it even after the second wave of orders then I'm afraid that all I can do is refund you; I can't send out a third book.   

Drop me a line (morrus@hotmail.com) and I'll process the refund ASAP.  To make absolutely sure I see it, put "BANGERS AND MASH!" in the subject title - I've set up an email rule to separate those into a separate folder.  If possible, please forward the orginal PayPal receipt so that I have your PayPal address and order record.

I'm really sorry for those who didn't end up with a book.  I did everything I could, and I have no idea why they haven't arrived.  There's some big heavy books out there somewhere, so someone's got 'em!


----------



## Zaister

That's really sad somehow. Both for you and for the affected customers. I'd really have loved to get the book, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'll drop you a line. Can't you get something back from lulu, it seems like they screwed up somehow to me. Strangely, I've ordered a lot of stuff from lulu directly and never had any problems.

I'm sending you an email.


----------



## Zaister

Morrus, did you get my email? I used the special subject, but I haven't received a replay yet.


----------



## Morrus

Zaister said:


> Morrus, did you get my email? I used the special subject, but I haven't received a replay yet.




Yup, got it and just replied!


----------



## afstanton

Morrus -

Any word on Metamorphosis?


----------



## sir_ollibolli

After more than a year now... sigh.

What is the status of my book(s)?

Edit: Found the instructions above. Will send email tomorrow...


----------



## amethal

Email sent today.


----------



## Zaister

I got an answer form Morrus that a refund would be processed now, but that was four weeks ago. Last week I sent out a reminder, but I haven't heard anything...

What's going on?


----------



## Morrus

amethal said:


> Email sent today.




And replied!



Zaister said:


> I got an answer form Morrus that a refund would be processed now, but that was four weeks ago. Last week I sent out a reminder, but I haven't heard anything...
> 
> What's going on?




I'll be doing 'em by next week - I had to get the money together first (as the original payment was spent on the book itself so it comes out of my own pocket)!  I have to wait for EN World CSA subscriber payments to build up.  Almost there!


----------



## Zaister

Morrus said:


> I'll be doing 'em by next week - I had to get the money together first (as the original payment was spent on the book itself so it comes out of my own pocket)!  I have to wait for EN World CSA subscriber payments to build up.  Almost there!




Thanks for the update. I understand it's not easy for you, just wanted to make sure this doesn't get lost somewhere.


----------



## jsam

hello
Morrus, is the hardback still available? I was looking through the store and can't seem to find it.


----------



## Morrus

jsam said:


> hello
> Morrus, is the hardback still available? I was looking through the store and can't seem to find it.




That's rather odd.  You're right, it seems to have vanished.  I've no idea why!  I'll try and work out what's up there.


----------



## Zaister

Morrus, is there any news on this, regarding the refund? I'd probably order one myself from Lulu if this is possible, but I'd really like to get the money back first, so I can spend it again.


----------



## Morrus

Zaister said:


> Morrus, is there any news on this, regarding the refund? I'd probably order one myself from Lulu if this is possible, but I'd really like to get the money back first, so I can spend it again.




I did the refunds weeks ago!  Please don't tell me I missed you....


----------



## Zaister

Weird... I checked again, there is nothing in my Paypal account. Can you check again? Real name Stefan Radermacher.


----------



## Morrus

Zaister said:


> Weird... I checked again, there is nothing in my Paypal account. Can you check again? Real name Stefan Radermacher.




Crap, I'm so sorry.  I'll fix it.


----------



## sir_ollibolli

Another German holds up his hand... "no book here either..." Email sent around new year's eve.


----------



## Zaister

Still nothing in my paypal-account... What's going on?


----------



## Morrus

Gotta get the money into my PayPal account first!


----------



## Zaister

No problem. Your last post sounded a bit like you were getting right to it. Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## sir_ollibolli

How about transforming an eventual refund for me into a Community Supporter Account for the time equal to the amount? (i.e. I have also not received the item and have ordered the HC myself @ Lulu => no problems whatsoever and I have the book in my hands now)


----------



## sir_ollibolli

Wow. No answer is also an answer.


----------



## Morrus

Sorry, I didn't notice the thread had been bumped until RW PMed me to point it out. Yes, that's definitely an easy option for me, although I think it works out to 5 or 6 years or something (5 years 5 months I think). 

If you think you'll make use of a CSA for that long, I'm more than happy to take the easy way out and give you 6 years.

I'm basically having to raise the money to issue the last refunds and it isn't proving easy!


----------



## sir_ollibolli

I think that will be the best option for both of us. 

Accepted for 6 years.


----------



## sir_ollibolli

two weeks later...


----------



## Morrus

Two weeks later....?

I gave you the CSA account two weeks ago.  Does it not work?


----------



## sir_ollibolli

Ah, didn't see the small tag in the upper right.

Thank you, Morrus.


----------



## olshanski

I wanted to pipe in.

I ordered the hardcover from Lulu and received it in under 2 weeks. It is a really beautiful book. I am very impressed with the binding, the look, and the heft. It is easily the best RPG purchase I've made in many years.

Thank you everyone for putting together such an awesome campaign, and making it available as a hardcover all-in-one book.


----------



## EugeneZ

This thread paints quite a bleak picture of the 800 or whatever page hardcover. I'm guessing this is just a tiny minority of the overall shipments, though, most of them overseas.

I know it's kinda early to ask, but what I'm wondering is if there are any plans to do a 4e version, as well? I would love to own this jealousy-inspiring hardcover.

Edit: And by bleak, I mean bleak for EnWorld -- seems like Morrus had to refund a bunch of these out-of-pocket, which totally sucks. My question was spurred by being unsure about whether the 3.5 book spoiled Morrus's desire to do a 4e one, not by any criticism of how the issues were handled; on the contrary, this whole thread is a commendable example of EnWorld's approach to personalized customer service.


----------



## Morrus

There aren't any plans for a 4E hardcover, but there aren't any plans _not_ to have one, either. That decision's probably months away. However, if it happens, it _won't_ have a pre-order option.



> And by bleak, I mean bleak for EnWorld -- seems like Morrus had to refund a bunch of these out-of-pocket, which totally sucks.




It does suck.  Nobody wins in this scenario.


----------



## Zaister

I've still got nothing... I think it's been a year now.


----------



## Zaister

... and another month.


----------



## Zaister

Another two months have gone by, and I still haven't heard anything. I'm beginning to wonder if Russell ever plans to make good on his promise to compensate for the payment I never got a book for.

Please, Russell, at least, say something.


----------



## Morrus

Zaister said:


> Another two months have gone by, and I still haven't heard anything. I'm beginning to wonder if Russell ever plans to make good on his promise to compensate for the payment I never got a book for.
> 
> Please, Russell, at least, say something.




Are you sure?  I remember doing this ages ago.  Could you double check for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Zaister

I'm very certain that the last I heard about this was on this thread in February. You said something to the effect that you would need to get the money onto Paypal first. I'm sure your Paypal records will confirm that. Maybe you're confusing the issue with sir_ollibolli - you struck some kind of CSA payment deal there with him.


----------



## Zaister

Anything?


----------



## Morrus

Zaister said:


> I'm very certain that the last I heard about this was on this thread in February. You said something to the effect that you would need to get the money onto Paypal first. I'm sure your Paypal records will confirm that. Maybe you're confusing the issue with sir_ollibolli - you struck some kind of CSA payment deal there with him.




I'll double check for you (my memory could be playing tricks on me).  I'm sure I remember doing it!


----------



## Zaister

So, any news here?


----------



## Zaister

Anything?


----------

